# 1985 Mercedes 420SL - RGK Detailing Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*This beautiful classic SL420 had recently undergone a full respray, however the owner felt that the finish was lacking depth and clarity, desiring a show quality level of finish!

Whilst the paint job was excellent it was being let down by the presence of sanding marks, pig tails, and holograms, the reason for this being that many painters do not have the time, patience, and skill to carry out the final polishing stages to a high standard!

The SL was booked in for a full week to allow to go through the car with a fine toothed comb, ensuring that as well as the paintwork the chrome, plastic, and rubber trim around the car would also be polished and treated, once of all of the detailing work was completed a ceramic coating was applied, in this case Gyeon Quartz Duraflex, which is applied in two layers, which is incredibly hard wearing and leaves a very slick finish, this ensures the paintwork retains its lustre and is very easy to clean.

The photos below show the before and afters taken during polishing, this was carried out in several stages using a variety of polishers, mainly a Flex PE14 rotary, paint removal rates were monitored throughout the process.
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Detailing studio based in Central Scotland

Web: www.rgkdetailing.co.uk
Tel: 07500903249
Email: [email protected]

Richard*


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

That's such a cool old cruiser. 

Fantastic results too


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Agreed... excellent work on a true classic.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Proper car. 

Great work refining that paintwork.
I thought the red 300SL you posted up was nice but this is a classic.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice, proper old school - looks a great colour on it too. 

Cracking job - you can see the increase in depth / gloss just from 1st 2 images :thumb:


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Fabulous job on a stunning car.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Stunning, truly looks like a new car.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

That looks the dog's dangly bits, I had to whip through the post as there were so many close-ups that looked the same, the pictures of the whole car gave a better feel about the amount of work you've put into it.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the classic merc's at present great work that looks very nice know, thanks for post it up


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Lovely work, the car looks amazing. Better than when it left the showroom I dare say.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

detailR said:


> That's such a cool old cruiser.
> 
> Fantastic results too





AndyQash said:


> Agreed... excellent work on a true classic.





James_R said:


> Proper car.
> 
> Great work refining that paintwork.
> I thought the red 300SL you posted up was nice but this is a classic.





Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice, proper old school - looks a great colour on it too.
> 
> Cracking job - you can see the increase in depth / gloss just from 1st 2 images :thumb:





blademansw said:


> Fabulous job on a stunning car.





ColinG said:


> Stunning, truly looks like a new car.


Thanks very much :thumb:



ianrobbo1 said:


> That looks the dog's dangly bits, I had to whip through the post as there were so many close-ups that looked the same, the pictures of the whole car gave a better feel about the amount of work you've put into it.:thumb:


Thanks very much, as usual get carried away taking photos, especially on classics such as this. 



Derekh929 said:


> Loving the classic merc's at present great work that looks very nice know, thanks for post it up





c16rkc said:


> Lovely work, the car looks amazing. Better than when it left the showroom I dare say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks very much, every inch of the car is like new.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks beautiful now!!
Great work!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Drool!


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely work Richard


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Looks beautiful now!!
> Great work!





Tykebike said:


> Drool!





oobster said:


> Lovely work Richard


Thanks very fellas. :thumb:


----------

